# Venting to outside



## thecarman (Apr 5, 2008)

Let me ask what is probably a newbee question.

Is it OK to vent dust to the outside? I want to collect the bid stuff in a collector and then vent the fine leftover dust to the outside. The bag on the dust collector is a 3 micron and I would like to place it in the same room as a furnace and water heater both gas (you know, flames). I am trying to keep all of the dust away from the flames. This is a basement shop.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

...KaBOOM!


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Uhhhhhhhhh let me think about that Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thecarman (Apr 5, 2008)

Is that NO to venting out side or no to putting the dust collector in the furnace room......or both?


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Furnace room would be bad - venting to the outside - as long as its away from any fire danger would not present a problem - unless its venting to one of your neighbors. Dust is almost like grain dust and cold dust - with the right spark - you have a very nasty explosion.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I rem seeing a program about grain dust explosions.Thought it was messed up that people storing corn have to worry about it exploding:blink: I've had a basement full of mdf dust with the furnace pumping,no explosion,but its pushing it.I'm planning on putting a fan in the window in a bit.Seems worth it.And just to make it clear do not put the dust collector in the furnace room.If it's one big room then at least 10,15feet away.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I really think putting a dust collector in a furnace room is a bad idea especially with a 3 micron filter. One of the first things I would do is change out the 3 micron to a 1 micron at least or better install a cartridge filter. Another way is to build a separate room with your collector in it with filters in the door for return air back into the shop.
Sending the fine dust outside is fine if you don't have close nabours but leave a window open for return air.


----------

